# Sarà la noia?



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2013)

Bagnino non c'era neanche oggi.

Cattiva ragazza c'è rimasta male: "Come faccio a dimostrargli che non me ne frega più niente di lui, se lui non si fa vedere?"
"Ma è una grande fortuna che lui non si presenta, no?" dice nonna anzitempo.

La schizofrenia incombe, ora parlo da sola... 

Ma a chi devo dimostrare che non mi interessa più? A me stessa, a Marito, a lui? Sarà vero che non mi interessa più? Che _beep_ sto dicendo? Non mi è bastata la notte mezza in bianco?

Intanto, per fortuna, la vita va avanti e oggi ho ricevuto una proposta importante per il mio "lavoro". Spero che questo mi aiuti a non annoiarmi e a concentrarmi su altro... :singleeye:


----------



## Leda (18 Settembre 2013)

Sai cosa penso?
Che se non ci fosse Marito, questo viaggio mentale con Bagnino sarebbe molto più gestibile. Ti parte il pippone mentale? Lo lasci venire. Ti passa di mente? Ah, vabbè, fa lo stesso: devo andare al corso di tennis! 
Rendo l'idea?
E' il fatto che tu ti senta in dovere di darti una spiegazione, delle giustificazioni che ti costringe a pensarci, pensarci, pensarci, interpretare, interpretare, interpretare.
La ragione per cui dovrebbe finire (il fatto che sei sposata) è esattamente quella che continua a tenerlo in vita.
Riesco a rendere l'idea?

Prova ad immaginare per un attimo di essere una Lola che non deve rendere conto a nessuno di quello che pensa e che sente e dimmi che consistenza assumerebbe la questione-Bagnino in quel caso. Secondo me zero o giù di lì.


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9174 ha detto:
			
		

> Sai cosa penso?
> Che se non ci fosse Marito, questo viaggio mentale con Bagnino sarebbe molto più gestibile. Ti parte il pippone mentale? Lo lasci venire. Ti passa di mente? Ah, vabbè, fa lo stesso: devo andare al corso di tennis!
> Rendo l'idea?
> E' il fatto che tu ti senta in dovere di darti una spiegazione, delle giustificazioni che ti costringe a pensarci, pensarci, pensarci, interpretare, interpretare, interpretare.
> ...


Sì, credo di aver capito cosa intendi, ma non riesco proprio a proiettarmi in quella situazione... è un limite su cui devo lavorare... :unhappy:


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Settembre 2013)

Leda;bt9174 ha detto:
			
		

> Sai cosa penso?
> Che se non ci fosse Marito, questo viaggio mentale con Bagnino sarebbe molto più gestibile. Ti parte il pippone mentale? Lo lasci venire. Ti passa di mente? Ah, vabbè, fa lo stesso: devo andare al corso di tennis!
> Rendo l'idea?
> E' il fatto che tu ti senta in dovere di darti una spiegazione, delle giustificazioni che ti costringe a pensarci, pensarci, pensarci, interpretare, interpretare, interpretare.
> ...


:up: Quoto tutto... ti poni il problema perchè sai che da sposate non si devono avere questi pensieri, cioè nonna anzitempo lo sa... ma la badgirl sa che sei umana... se eri single già era tutto dissolto... E' il senso di colpa, la nuova sensazione che stai facendo da sposata... se eri single era uno dei tanti...


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart;bt9178 ha detto:
			
		

> :up: Quoto tutto... ti poni il problema perchè sai che da sposate non si devono avere questi pensieri, cioè nonna anzitempo lo sa... ma la badgirl sa che sei umana... se eri single già era tutto dissolto... E' il senso di colpa, la nuova sensazione che stai facendo da sposata... se eri single era uno dei tanti...


Non riesco proprio a immaginarlo...


----------

